

Crunching Big Data to deliver Real Time Ads - hfreire
https://www.feedeo.io

======
lunatic13
Interesting stuff. Are these positions still available?
[https://www.feedeo.io/blog/two-part-time-coding-positions-
op...](https://www.feedeo.io/blog/two-part-time-coding-positions-open/)

~~~
hfreire
Yes, they are still available. Feel free to apply :)

------
ptuff
It would be interesting to see teaser of the technology stack you guys are
using to achieve this.

